# Best T5's



## Marine Iguana (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi all, I want to start off by saying that this is a wonderful forum and I've found a whole lot of very useful information perusing the different threads. I set up my first planted tank about 2 months ago and I've absolutely fallen in love. I've kept reef aquariums for the last 6 years, so it's been a very nice change of pace from what I'm used to. My question today is mainly about lighting. Since I set the tank up, I've been using an old two bulb T5 fixture that I had laying around and I've been fairly satisfied with the results. One bulb is 10k and the other is 14k, and I think it's time that I ditched the two old bulbs and got bulbs specifically designed for a medium-high light planted system. The tank is 25 gallons with a height of 20 inches, and I do have some floaters on the surface (duck weed, frog bit, and salvinia). What in your opinion would be the best combo for a tank this size? If there are any specific brands of T5 that I should look for I would appreciate that as well, I use ATI bulbs on all my reefs but I'm not sure if they're relevant for a planted tank. Thank you for taking time to read this and thanks in advance for any responses! Can't wait to start asking some questions and become part of another aspect of the aquarium hobby!


----------



## Marine Iguana (Sep 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I like using one red/pink type bulb along with a 6000-6500K. Generally I keep a 1:1 ratio, so 1 of ea in a two bulb unit, 2 of ea in a 4 bulb, etc

This thread may be of some use - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/762202-thread-t5ho-bulb-comparisons.html


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

The zoomed bulbs are really good and fairly cheap
Wavepoint are also pretty good and around the same price

I've been using a combo of ultra growth wave(5000k) from wavepoint and a zoomed ultrasun(6500k) bulb. 

The zoomed florasun bulbs are really good for plants but 5000k-ish temp as well so usually combine with some kind of daylight bulb. I haven't tried wavepoint's daylight bulb yet so not sure on that yet but would think it would be about the same as the ultrasun, just as good.

D-D Giesemann bulbs are supposed to be the top of the line, but expensive and kinda hard to find so I haven't tried them yet. Lots of people swear by them, the midday and aquaflora combo specifically.

ATI is also top of the line and you could probably use a daylight bulb from them, but they don't really have any other bulbs that are good specifically for plants.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2012)

I really like the Wavepoint Ultra Growth wave, if you look at it's spectrum it is very well tuned to the photosynthetic action spectrum. Mix it with a 6500K or 10000K to get the color temp you want for the tank. You can buy multi bulb packs of Wavepoint bulbs on Amazon for good prices.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I run Giesemann tubes in an ATI power module fixture. The fixture takes 4 tubes, but I only run 2 in my current 2ft scape. In my first scape I ran all 4 tubes (the first scape had a lot more plants). 

So I recommend:

1x Tropic (previously known as midday)
1x Super Flora (previously known as aquaflora)


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I love the replies you've gotten. They seem to have covered the full spectrum of what is good out there with only one exception. True Lumen does make a great plant red bulb.
Called either a Flora or a Flora pink in some advertisements.
I have only 10g tanks thanks to my apt management. So the variety in T5 is low as they often don't include 18" bulbs in the lineup. AQuaticlife and True Lumen do.
I can completely say that in T8, the Zoo Med Flora sun(once again not found in T5 in
an 18" bulb) is a truely great plant bulb for under $20([email protected] Doctors F&S) But I rely 
on the Aquaticlife Natural white 6000K T5HO in 18" for my 10g tank because yes it's overkill
but I can't seem to balance two T8 bulbs on it yet. I cultivate algae. I like algae, but
not cover everything algae. So that bulb gives me just some on rocks and wood, but not on the glass. BTW I just use one bulb in a two bulb fixture.
For your T5 set up I'd go/w the True Lumen Flora for your red bulb and any of the mentioned by all bulbs for the white one. Or substitute the Zoo Med Flora sun for the True Lumen if cost is important. The Aquaticlife 6000K is about $15. Has slightly less brightness, but has great green color for plants to show real well.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*T5 Lamps*

Hello Marine...

Solarmax has a good T5 bulb. The brand is called Deepblue. Plants are like fish, they like a variety. Plants like a variety of spectrum lighting. Deepblue carries 28 watt, 10,000K and 6700K bulbs. I've use one of both types for several years on some of my tanks with good results.

B


----------



## Marine Iguana (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you all for the great responses, I really appreciate the time you're taking to answer. I'm ganna do some research on the mentioned bulbs, cost at this point isn't really an issue but I'm not opposed to saving a little haha. Do you think the floaters are going to have a negative effect in the long run? I know they're great for excess nutrient control, but I don't want them to block out the light for the other plants. I'm just worried that the plants aren't ganna get enough light. Thank you all for the help again, once I research the bulbs a little more I'll throw what I got at you guys!


----------

